# Crispy F-350



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Hasn't been a good day, but for once I can say I am glad the weather forecast was incorrect and we didn't get any snow. I hooked up the plow last night anticipating snow this morning. My wife got home from work and went to bed around midnight, about 1am she heard a loud popping or bang and woke up to an orange glow from the other side of the garage. She woke me up and I went outside to discover the cab of my truck fully involved with fire. I'm thinking a good wash and wax is not going to fix the problem. Luckly it was far enough from the garage that it didn't catch that on fire.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

any guess on how it happened?


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

oh no, that's terrible!. I'm glad everyone is ok, though.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

A set of new seats and you're golden!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look like it was cruise control recalled that never done on that one yet.

Hope u able get replacement truck in short time.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope thats not your only plow truck..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sucks ass,good insurance on it? Try and get them to total the plow too.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss *******. I hope your insurance is good to you in replacing it and good to hear the fire didn't get anything else!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone looking for a cutting edge? :crying:


Sucks to lose a truck...never lost one personally but all I can say is DONT TAKE THE FIRST OFFER INSURANCE GIVES YOU! Hope you find a replacement quick...


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry to see that!

good luck


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

that sucks good luck with the insurance co


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

What was the trucks info? Year, Diesel?

I heard that the cruise control recalled was more for just gas. I have been putting it off I just hate bring my truck to the dealer ship.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

From his sig its an 04 Powerstroke


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Cruise control recall included diesels as well..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Eventually all fords try and commit suicide.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My friend will buy the bed...sorry about the loss.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1573541 said:


> Eventually all fords try and commit suicide.


now his 6 liter blues are over with


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Not sure what caused it fire dept said it would be inlikely to ever tell since everything is melted. It is a diesel and I did have it plugged in so I am thinkking it might be something related to the block heater, however the breaker it was plugged into never tripped so I have some doubt about it being that. Never got a recall notice for cruise control, but I never used it either. I did have a new fuel injector wiring harness installed about 4 months ago? Hopefully I will meet with the insurnace adjustor by Friday. It only had 85,500 miles on her and was paid off. I've got good insurance, but I will never get what I could have got for it by selling it and I need to stick with the diesel for towing my camper and flatbed. There is nothing for low mileage diesels in my area that aren't an arm and a leg.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1573541 said:


> Eventually all fords try and commit suicide.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1573541 said:


> Eventually all fords try and commit suicide.


It would rather do that then let you drive it!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That sucks.... a guy I worked for in the 80's had the same thing happen with a brand new F250, the only funny part was he was a GM guy who was finally convinced to try a Ford. What kinda bad luck is that?! I wouldn't wish that on my sworn enemies....


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

******* farmer;1573564 said:


> It only had 85,500 miles on her and was paid off. I've got good insurance, but I will get *WAY MORE NOW* then I could have got for it by selling it and I need to stick with the diesel for towing my camper and flatbed. There is nothing for low mileage diesels in my area that aren't an arm and a leg.


Fixed it for ya! Crappy deal all the way around though :crying:


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1573541 said:


> Eventually all fords try and commit suicide.


thats funny cause Ive seen a few crispy dodges on this board to Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hopefully everything works out ok with insurance. Glad to hear no one got hurt and it didn't extend to the garage. 

Friend's dad had an 05 6.0 and his did similar. They'd had it out all morning driving, parked it and came back shortly later to the truck on fire. This was back probably about 5 years ago now though, around 50k on it at the time.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sucks man sorry about your truck dude. Glad every one is alright and nothing else was hurt like the house or garage.

You can borrow mine to plow... TO bad its not a ford but it works just as fine.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Hope the insurance does well by you. At least it took nothing with it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

L.I.Mike;1573660 said:


> Hope the insurance does well by you. At least it took nothing with it.


true. Insurance always gives you the running around. Hope every thing goes well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

L.I.Mike;1573660 said:


> Hope the insurance does well by you. At least it took nothing with it.


What about the 55 inch tv in it?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

grandview;1573663 said:


> What about the 55 inch tv in it?


Dam he had a 55 inch tv in it?  Do you plow using cameras instead of the windshield.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad I got rid of my 04 hopefully nothing happens to anybody else's.


----------



## biscuit141 (May 23, 2012)

Did the fire dept pry the door open on the passenger side at the handle?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1573663 said:


> What about the 55 inch tv in it?


Yep, he picked it up the night before, was going to be a surprise gift to the wife who really loves her movies.

Too bad the fire was so hot that it incinerated all remnants, but he swears it was in there. 

..........................


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad it was only the truck as bad as that sounds.. Good luck with your insurance and I'm glad everyone is ok!


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Insurance should pay you to replace that vehicle, ( ie condition, options, mileage) you dont have to just take what the give you. Im in the body shop business and i see this alot they try and save $$ buy giving people low ball offers stand your ground and you will get what your owed, and dont be afraid to call an attorney if they wont deal.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rebert;1573847 said:


> Insurance should pay you to replace that vehicle, ( ie condition, options, *mileage*) you dont have to just take what the give you. Im in the body shop business and i see this alot they try and save $$ buy giving people low ball offers stand your ground and you will get what your owed, and dont be afraid to call an attorney if they wont deal.


The odds of the insurance company challenging the mileage is probably pretty high, with the instrument cluster being melted it could be a difference in opinion unless you have a recent service record with mileage. 
Like it was said stand you ground and don't left them hose you out a what they owe you.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW! Thats insane! Im sorry to hear about the loose buddy. I REALLY HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR U IN THE END!! 
I personally would sell every part U can still salvage from her b4 ins. come to get wats left!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bet they offer you about 7,500 for it.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

BUFF;1573891 said:


> The odds of the insurance company challenging the mileage is probably pretty high, with the instrument cluster being melted it could be a difference in opinion unless you have a recent service record with mileage.
> Like it was said stand you ground and don't left them hose you out a what they owe you.


Not sure in your state but NYS requires yearly safety / emission checks , when that is done the mileage is recorded. Even if it was a year ago you would have some evidence of the mileage at that time. Just a thought if you are struggling to find documents verifying the mileage.


----------



## 02Silverado (Aug 20, 2011)

scholzee;1573953 said:


> Not sure in your state but NYS requires yearly safety / emission checks , when that is done the mileage is recorded. Even if it was a year ago you would have some evidence of the mileage at that time. Just a thought if you are struggling to find documents verifying the mileage.


The Injector harness was replaced 4 months prior. They would have the mileage recorded.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry that happened, but i prayed that would happen to me for years that the best thing that could happen to a ford with a 6.0.
If you know a plow guy go get a quote for the plow parts to repair and complete replacement now. It will become a very diffucult point in the settlement


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

get as much as u can from the insurance co lights strobes even if they werent there


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Hope you have allstate...they are what the other driver had that hit my truck and so far have given me two checks for 5 grand more than what I paid for the truck!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

That sucks sorry to see that. I would definately say that plow is scrap metal. If the fire got that hot its probably warped somewhere not to mention the only thing you wouldnt replace would be the blade itself. All electrical hydraulic and mounts are probably melted.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Get them to cover everything. Sunglasses phone charger. 
Also could you pm me or call me at 708-670-8504. I would like to talk to you about the cab


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

02powerstroke;1573651 said:


> thats funny cause Ive seen a few crispy dodges on this board to Thumbs Up


Yeah, a few weeks ago there were 3 in a few days.



White Gardens;1573772 said:


> Yep, he picked it up the night before, was going to be a surprise gift to the wife who really loves her movies.
> 
> Too bad the fire was so hot that it incinerated all remnants, but he swears it was in there.
> 
> ..........................


The receipt was taped to the box and he paid in cash that he has been socking away a little at a time for years.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I've already started my list of everything in the cab, kind of not getting off to a good start with my insurance company, I've had them for 12 years only having one prior claim on my wife's car, they can't make it out until next Wed. to look at the vehicle. They are sending me a fire affidavit and are not sure if they need to send out a special fire investigator, said it might be 2 weeks before I really know a settlement. Fire department said it is too far gone they would not be able to determine the cause and I have worked with those guys for 15 years, hell they couldn't get the doors open since it got so hot it seized up the pins they couldn't pry the doors open. Makes it kind of hard to start looking for a replacement vehicle if I don't know what I will be getting from them for a settlement. I know it probably won't be close to what I see similar trucks going for in the area, I will be getting the last service records from the fall that will show my milage under 85,000 so they won't be able to contest that one.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a craigslist hound lol I can take a look around for ya, I can usually find some decent trucks

And I guess we know what it pretty much looked like before
http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/3528385202.html


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

2006Sierra1500;1574665 said:


> I'm a craigslist hound lol I can take a look around for ya, I can usually find some decent trucks
> 
> And I guess we know what it pretty much looked like before
> http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/3528385202.html


Nice looking truck, high up there in miles though.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

DieselSlug;1588266 said:


> Nice looking truck, high up there in miles though.


The miles are not that high remember it is a diesel they will fun will into the 400,000 mile range If maintained good.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

This comment was more because the op stated looking for trucks with low miles as his preference. My diesel has 245k. Had 171k when i bought it.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

That really suxs, good thing it was away from your garage


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

Any updates from the insurance company. Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

djr623;1598774 said:


> Any updates from the insurance company. Hope everything works out for you!


 2x this Hope it all works out.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hope you were insured as a commercial/farm vehicle....had a friend go through a bunch of BS with his insurance for have a plow on a vehicle insured under a personal auto policy


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you want to sell the plow setup any part of it or all let me know ill buy it from u...


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Updates? Looking forward to seeing how you make out good luck.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

biscuit141;1573764 said:


> Did the fire dept pry the door open on the passenger side at the handle?


Definitely looks that way, so I'd go with yes


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

So I have to say I the process has been frustrating with my insurance company having it take the adjustor over a week to make it out and then over a week to get get it settled and get a check. In the end I am at least somewhat satisfied with how the insurance treated me. Not happy they wouldn't cover personal property in the truck, they said I would have to file a claim with my homeowners(which it through the same company). But my truck was a 2004 with the 6.0 powerstroke with only 85,300 miles on it and they gave me fair market value for the area. While it did not allow me to buy new, I was able to get a 2009 F-350 dually 6.4 powerstroke with 55,000 miles with a hefty down payment and allowed me to purchase a new fisher 8.6 extreme-v stainless steel plow. Of course I had to deal with a little Kia Soul rental while I was going through the process which I can say I would never purchase even for a commuter car. The pictures are a couple of the burned truck, the rental and the new truck.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are the other 2 that would not load. Don't have any pics with the plow on the truck yet


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice new F350 

Hope she treats ya well.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the truck, I bet it was the cruise control sensor. My '00 started smoking in a parking lot one day, popped the hood and it was the cruise sensor, unplugged it and everything was fine. Took it to the Ford store and the put the new recall part in for free in about 10 minutes. Good luck with the new truck, she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice truck! 8.5 is gonna be a little tight though, most duallys are 8 feet wide. Haven't seen too many in that color either


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

******* farmer;1573399 said:


> Hasn't been a good day, but for once I can say I am glad the weather forecast was incorrect and we didn't get any snow. I hooked up the plow last night anticipating snow this morning. My wife got home from work and went to bed around midnight, about 1am she heard a loud popping or bang and woke up to an orange glow from the other side of the garage. She woke me up and I went outside to discover the cab of my truck fully involved with fire. I'm thinking a good wash and wax is not going to fix the problem. Luckly it was far enough from the garage that it didn't catch that on fire.


Wonder why the FD used the "Jaws" to try to open the door... Nothing left in there, and all the windows are gone?!?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

It's good to hear that your insurance at least gave you a fair price, so you could get a new plow and your 09' dually! Thumbs Up

Hope it works great for you. Did you have a backup truck to plow with, while waiting for the insurance $ ?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

SnowGuy73;1601687 said:


> Wonder why the FD used the "Jaws" to try to open the door... Nothing left in there, and all the windows are gone?!?


It would have likely been hand tools like a halligan & axe to open the door, and busted out windows won't allow full access to where they needed to be to rip the inside apart completely


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking F350! Any plans for that besides the plow... maybe like a tune, egr block and dpf delete?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

YardMedic;1602505 said:


> It would have likely been hand tools like a halligan & axe to open the door, and busted out windows won't allow full access to where they needed to be to rip the inside apart completely


There is nothing left to burn inside. Knock it down, foam it, and go home! Thumbs Up

And that doesn't look like a Hooligan tools marks, you can see where they used a spreader to pinch the metal and try to pull it back towards the front of the truck... Just seems odd to me.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like they used the jaws to try to pry it open. Why? I have no idea. I can see trying to get the hood open, but the door?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Local FD probably got a new toy for Xmas and wanted to play with it.:laughing:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BUFF;1602730 said:


> Local FD probably got a new toy for Xmas and wanted to play with it.:laughing:


Sounds reasonable! Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1602750 said:


> Sounds reasonable! Thumbs Up


Seen it a million times with my local VFD and I would/do the same thing.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Also do it for training on a totalled truck if it gets messed up no one cares


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The hood has already been popped, whether by prying or using the burned out opening from the grill. You can see where the hood has been bent up on the hinges


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes the 8.6 is going to be tight when angled fully, but I didn't want to hang a 9.6 V off the front, I already want to put 7000lbs springs on it. No plans for additional stuff until the warranty runs out, then some upgrades to improve milage. I can't wait to see how it tows my fifth wheel camper this summer and pulls my gooseneck flatbed


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice new truck!! Did you pick that up at the chevy dealership at the traffic circle? i was check that out a while ago while having my oil changed haha.


----------

